# Keeping UK mobile number



## EuropeanNomad (Sep 4, 2021)

Hello,
I'm on pay-monthly contract with Three Mobile and I've just received information that they will terminate my service unless I visit the UK within 2 weeks (since I've been out of the UK for 8+ months). As it seems, most mobile phone companies have been introducing quite restrictive Fair Usage policies which require using the phone more in the UK vs. other destinations.

I just need the phone for bank text messages + some receiving calls from prospective clients (once/twice per week?)

What solutions have you used successfully? I'm considering moving my mobile number to:
1) O2 PAYG - allegedly they tend to merely impose higher fees vs turning off the service altogether
2) VOIP - not sure which one is the best / if the quality would be good enough etc.

Thank you for your kind help!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

EuropeanNomad said:


> Hello,
> I'm on pay-monthly contract with Three Mobile and I've just received information that they will terminate my service unless I visit the UK within 2 weeks (since I've been out of the UK for 8+ months). As it seems, most mobile phone companies have been introducing quite restrictive Fair Usage policies which require using the phone more in the UK vs. other destinations.
> 
> I just need the phone for bank text messages + some receiving calls from prospective clients (once/twice per week?)
> ...


That is a very odd request from a mobile phone company. I've had my UK mobile number with EE here in Spain for 7 years and hope I don't get that request from them. If I did then I would send my phone by express delivery to my son in the UK and let him use it for a few days before sending it back to me. 
Steve


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

It's in 3's T&C's under the "fair usage" section. 
They deactivated foreign use for my number back in 2016, however it works perfectly in the UK.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

8+ months seems pretty reasonable to me. I work overseas and these days most friends and family use whatsapp or zoom.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

You all left the EU. Get used to these new restrictions..

Skype offers the opportunity to purchase a UK number and many other start-ups do the same.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

tebo53 said:


> That is a very odd request from a mobile phone company. I've had my UK mobile number with EE here in Spain for 7 years and hope I don't get that request from them. If I did then I would send my phone by express delivery to my son in the UK and let him use it for a few days before sending it back to me.
> Steve


You, having internet in your apartment in benidorm or in a bar thru wifi do not use roaming in the EU using a contracted mobile provider here in the EU thru EE - that is where the situation rears its head to the UK provider... As long as you do not use data outside of the UK - you are ok it seems.


----------



## EuropeanNomad (Sep 4, 2021)

Hmmm these are all nice posts but none of them actually answer my questions . 

No, I have not used my Three Mobile for data or almost anything over that period. It is an interesting data point that EE is a bit more relaxed in that sense...

I've considered using Skype or any other VOIP provider, hence I was hoping that some people could share their experiences (especially as e.g. text messages from financial institutions are concerned), if any.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

EuropeanNomad said:


> Hmmm these are all nice posts but none of them actually answer my questions .
> 
> No, I have not used my Three Mobile for data or almost anything over that period. It is an interesting data point that EE is a bit more relaxed in that sense...
> 
> I've considered using Skype or any other VOIP provider, hence I was hoping that some people could share their experiences (especially as e.g. text messages from financial institutions are concerned), if any.


If you are here permanently why not just get a Spanish number???
Contracts are cheap and most of them include FREE usage to the UK as well. (so while UK firms start charging most EU ones haven't)

And mostly here nobody uses the movie networks, I can't remember the last time I called someone.
Everything is done via WhatsApp. Even the Amazon drivers contact me via that.
We even setup our home internet via it and didn't even visit the office to sign the papers.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

That will not work for the OP as he would still need to get a sms from his UK bank and as far as I know, they will not accept a spanish mobile number


----------



## EuropeanNomad (Sep 4, 2021)

I have a local number (even a few) and I don't have any issue with making international phone calls at low prices worldwide. That's not the problem .


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tardigrade said:


> That will not work for the OP as he would still need to get a sms from his UK bank and as far as I know, they will not accept a spanish mobile number


The OP needs to talk to his banks. Explain hes living abroad and see what they say. 

My mum moved here from uk many years ago and all her uk banks accepted that and took her spanish number. 

Other thing is if the T&C of account is for uk residents only then obviously thsts where problems come in


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

tardigrade said:


> That will not work for the OP as he would still need to get a sms from his UK bank and as far as I know, they will not accept a spanish mobile number


Nope rubbish.

Both the HSBC, Nationwide, Transact (my UK pension) and the UK Government send me messages to my Spanish number. Oh so do Premium Bonds as well, got one from them the other day.

If you can have a foreign address on your bank details why would they not allow a phone number???? Really...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Barriej said:


> If you can have a foreign address on your bank details why would they not allow a phone number???? Really...


Many people still have their accounts registered at a UK address, either their last address or relative's, so operate as though they are still UK residents. So having a working UK number becomes important.


----------

